# Baci umorali



## Tebe (6 Luglio 2012)

ma agli uomini, piace  baciare la donna quando quest'ultima ha appena finito di dare una dimostrazione da nobel nella sacra arte ed è ancora...come dire....non vorrei essere volgare ecco....insomma è ancora con la bocca....piena? No...è da porno.
con la bocca...con la bocca....

va beh avete capito ormai.
Eliade ha scritto che solo con uomo ha fatto questo, perchè agli altri faceva schifo.
Minchia, mi sembra perlomeno esagerato.

Personalmente non è una cosa che faccio normalmente. Non il pompino. Il...come dire...il...va beh.

Non per altro, Ma sono difficile di gusti.
E non tutti i pipini mi ispirano l'assaggio umori.
Anzi ben pochi.
E quei pochi con cui ero a mio agio, devo dire che in effetti...il bacio dopo non era usanza.


la curiosità che mi è venuta leggendo Eliade...
Il bacio _dopo.  Subito dopo. 
_Vi fa schifo?
Vi piace?
Vi piace sempre o solo con determinati uomini?


----------



## Salomè (6 Luglio 2012)

ma io credevo che la domanda fosse rivolta agli uomini!
In ogni caso.
Sì  Per me ci sta. E' dall'altra parte che trovo resistenza:condom:


----------



## Tebe (6 Luglio 2012)

Salomè;bt4139 ha detto:
			
		

> ma io credevo che la domanda fosse rivolta agli uomini!
> In ogni caso.
> Sì  Per me ci sta. E' dall'altra parte che trovo resistenza:condom:


Si, è rivolta agli uomini perchè dalle  risposte tua ed eliade sembra che siano proprio loro a fare la maggior parte delle resistenze.
Mi sembra strano.
Lo sperma è il loro, mica quello dell'idraulico no? 

perchè invece quando sono a fare un bel cunnilungus mi sembra che il bacio dopo sia per loro erotizzante.
O almeno. I miei compagni fanno così e a me non da fastidio "assaggiarmi"

Boh...attendo lumi


----------



## Minerva (6 Luglio 2012)

butto lì un... anatema!





> Non per altro, Ma sono difficile di gusti.
> E non tutti i pipini mi ispirano l'assaggio umori.
> Anzi ben pochi.
> E quei pochi con cui ero a mio agio, devo dire che in effetti...il bacio dopo non era usanza.


detto ciò questa cosa non la posso proprio capire.
se faccio sesso un uomo mi deve piacere al 100%, non esiste che non m'ispiri ma parzialmente mi vada bene.la selezione è prima .
ma deve essere il distinguo fra chi fa sesso con leggerezza e chi no.immagino


----------



## Tebe (6 Luglio 2012)

Minerva;bt4143 ha detto:
			
		

> butto lì un... anatema!
> 
> detto ciò questa cosa non la posso proprio capire.
> se faccio sesso un uomo mi deve piacere al 100%, non esiste che non m'ispiri ma parzialmente mi vada bene.la selezione è prima .
> ma deve essere il distinguo fra chi fa sesso con leggerezza e chi no.immagino


No certo che mi deve piacere 100 se ci devo fare sesso, infatti sul fronte pompino zero problemi ma..
Non lo so. Il gusto per me riveste un importanza basilare e...ok, vado giù piatta, gustarmi tutta la sua venuta come se succhiassi crema pasticcera...ecco...se il gusto non mi ispira mi tolgo e morta li.
Non riesco a farmelo andare bene.
Sputo.
Credo sia peggio:mrgreen:


----------



## Cattivik (6 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4141 ha detto:
			
		

> Si, è rivolta agli uomini perchè dalle risposte tua ed eliade sembra che siano proprio loro a fare la maggior parte delle resistenze.
> Mi sembra strano.
> Lo sperma è il loro, mica quello dell'idraulico no?
> 
> ...


Lumi? Luminarie? Natale... Luna Park... 

Idraulici.... giusto gli idraulici hanno spesso a che fare con le pompe... sia che siano di umore buono o cattivo...

Poi va bhe le leggende metropolitane sugli idraulici si perdono.... e qui nella mia zona in dialetto idraulico = trumbè....

Ma il problema?

Ahhh si dopo lui bacia lei che ha appena... mangiato 3 spicchi d'aglio... bhe in effetti

Cattivik

P.S. Ma che uomini frequentate!!! Vi chiedeno di ricevere in bocca qualcosa di loro... e poi fanno gli schizzinosi a baciarvi!!!!


----------



## Tebe (6 Luglio 2012)

Ho realizzato adesso.
Minerva fa anche lei i soffocotti.




















:scared:


----------



## Minerva (6 Luglio 2012)

ma no...ho visto le figure nei libri (d'arte):mrgreen:


----------



## Cattivik (6 Luglio 2012)

Minerva;bt4148 ha detto:
			
		

> ma no...ho visto le figure nei libri (d'arte):mrgreen:



Kamasutra...

Confessa lo sai a memoria e lo ripassi tutti gli anni....


Cattivik


----------



## Tebe (6 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4144 ha detto:
			
		

> No certo che mi deve piacere 100 se ci devo fare sesso, infatti sul fronte pompino zero problemi ma..
> Non lo so. Il gusto per me riveste un importanza basilare e...ok, vado giù piatta, gustarmi tutta la sua venuta come se succhiassi crema pasticcera...ecco...se il gusto non mi ispira mi tolgo e morta li.
> Non riesco a farmelo andare bene.
> Sputo.
> Credo sia peggio:mrgreen:


cavolo mi ero dimenticata una parte.
Della differenza tra sesso tra traditori e fedeli nella scelta.
mumble mumble.
Ci sta. Si. 
hai ragione.
Il sesso è sesso e non coinvolge sempre quell'intimità o quell' ormone che ti portata all'assaggio dell'altro. Completamente.

Mi sorge un altra domanda.
Qual'è per una donna che tradisce la "discriminante" che le fa decidere per il soffocotto completo o mezza porzione.


----------



## Tebe (6 Luglio 2012)

Minerva;bt4148 ha detto:
			
		

> ma no...ho visto le figure nei libri (d'arte):mrgreen:


tu non la racconti giusta.....
come Eliade....


----------



## Cattivik (6 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4152 ha detto:
			
		

> cavolo mi ero dimenticata una parte.
> Della differenza tra sesso tra traditori e fedeli nella scelta.
> mumble mumble.
> Ci sta. Si.
> ...


E' come quando scegli l'albergo se pensione completa o mezza...

Se è alta stagione meglio la mezza pensione...


Cattivik


----------



## Minerva (6 Luglio 2012)

minchia però, tebe...smettila di parlare di traditi e traditori , fedeli e infedeli ; parla di persone punto.


----------



## Tebe (6 Luglio 2012)

Minerva;bt4157 ha detto:
			
		

> minchia però, tebe...smettila di parlare di traditi e traditori , fedeli e infedeli ; parla di persone punto.


Ok...
uff...cazziata sempre....

Povera Tebina...


----------



## Eliade (6 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4155 ha detto:
			
		

> tu non la racconti giusta.....
> come Eliade....


----------



## Eliade (6 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4146 ha detto:
			
		

> Ho realizzato adesso.
> Minerva fa anche lei i soffocotti.
> 
> 
> :scared:


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Cattivik (6 Luglio 2012)

Minerva;bt4157 ha detto:
			
		

> *minchia *però, tebe...smettila di parlare di traditi e traditori , fedeli e infedeli ; parla di persone punto.


Non è da Minerva...

Ricomponiti!

Cattivik


----------



## geko (6 Luglio 2012)

Cazzo volete? :mrgreen: Ho da lavorare!


----------



## Eliade (6 Luglio 2012)

Come ho scritto prima, solo con un uomo l'ho potuto fare.
A tutti gli altri, parlando l'ho chiesto direttamente se piacesse, o potesse piacere, la cosa...tutti hanno mostrato un certo disgusto.
Anche la pratica inversa[FONT=arial, sans-serif] (cunnilingus + bacio) mi piace molto, questo è stato più facile farlo.[/FONT]


----------



## geko (6 Luglio 2012)

Eliade;bt4166 ha detto:
			
		

> Come ho scritto prima, solo con un uomo l'ho potuto fare.
> A tutti gli altri, parlando l'ho chiesto direttamente se piacesse, o potesse piacere, la cosa...tutti hanno mostrato *un certo disgusto.*
> Anche la pratica inversa (cunnilingus + bacio) mi piace molto, questo è stato più facile farlo.


Sì, l'idea mi fa parecchio senso. Preferirei bevesse qualcosa, prima.

Nessun problema per la pratica inversa.


----------



## *zeMan77* (6 Luglio 2012)

a pensarci mi faceva schifo x cui per lungo tempo è stato no.
o forse non mi sono mai negato e semplicemente non è successo, non ho certezze.
la prima volta è stata quasi una richiesta implicita di lei perchè era reticente a tenerlo in bocca o a mandarlo giu' (non l'ho mai "analizzata" la cosa: pensandoci probabile abbia quasi voluto una specie di ricompensa o forse farmi capire che sapore avesse sentito..di fatto dopo non ha mai buttato via piu' niente )
Dopo a volte è stato no ed a volte si
credo sia legato all'intesa conn quella persona in quel momento


----------



## Salomè (6 Luglio 2012)

geko;bt4167 ha detto:
			
		

> Sì, l'idea mi fa parecchio senso. Preferirei bevesse qualcosa, prima.
> 
> Nessun problema per la pratica inversa.


E' il sapore?
La consistenza?


----------



## Eliade (6 Luglio 2012)

geko;bt4167 ha detto:
			
		

> Sì, l'idea mi fa parecchio senso. Preferirei bevesse qualcosa, prima.
> 
> Nessun problema per la pratica inversa.


C.v.d. 
Ma ti fa senso l'idea dello sperma in senso fisico o dell'atto in se?


Comunque io non ho mai sputato lo sperma, anche quando il sapore non era di mio gradimento. Magari non ci giocavo, ma sputarlo mai.


----------



## Minerva (6 Luglio 2012)

ho un impegno urgente...spiace molto non seguire questo delizioso argomento...aurevoir


----------



## geko (6 Luglio 2012)

Eliade;bt4170 ha detto:
			
		

> C.v.d.
> Ma ti fa senso l'idea dello sperma in senso fisico o dell'atto in se?
> 
> 
> Comunque io non ho mai sputato lo sperma, anche quando il sapore non era di mio gradimento. Magari non ci giocavo, ma sputarlo mai.


Non l'atto in se. Proprio l'idea dello sperma, dell'assaporare del seme maschile, che c'entra col fatto che è mio?

Nessun problema per la pratica inversa, anzi, a me piace ed è una cosa che faccio. Ma se lei non gradisse 'assaggiare' i propri umori, capirei perfettamente...


----------



## Disaule (6 Luglio 2012)

Eliade;bt4170 ha detto:
			
		

> Comunque io non ho mai sputato lo sperma, anche quando il sapore non era di mio gradimento. Magari non ci giocavo, ma sputarlo mai.


Sputo mai, concordo! Ingoio senza contatto con papille gustative, dopo prima verifica negativa. 
E sempre bacio per diluire il sapore, se non consono, o per esaltarlo, se era divino. Mai trovato uomini che rifiutano il bacio. Anzi.


----------



## lothar57 (6 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4144 ha detto:
			
		

> No certo che mi deve piacere 100 se ci devo fare sesso, infatti sul fronte pompino zero problemi ma..
> Non lo so. Il gusto per me riveste un importanza basilare e...ok, vado giù piatta, gustarmi tutta la sua venuta come se succhiassi crema pasticcera...ecco...se il gusto non mi ispira mi tolgo e morta li.
> Non riesco a farmelo andare bene.
> Sputo.
> Credo sia peggio:mrgreen:


orrore..sputarlo via...mi meravigli..sai..per il resto,e'la seconda cosa di sesso che non ripetero'mai piu',perche'non ho affatto gradito.


----------



## Tebe (6 Luglio 2012)

Disaule;bt4174 ha detto:
			
		

> Sputo mai, concordo! Ingoio senza contatto con papille gustative, dopo prima verifica negativa.
> E sempre bacio per diluire il sapore, se non consono, o per esaltarlo, se era divino. Mai trovato uomini che rifiutano il bacio. Anzi.


Il mio sputare era metaforico, nel senso che non mando giù e faccio in modo di va beh...evitare.

Beh..vedo che siamo proprio tutte delle schifiltose del pipino..:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (6 Luglio 2012)

Ke ci sarà mai di male?
Certamente è bello, per non dire bellissimo per poi magari sporcarsi entrambi


----------



## gas (6 Luglio 2012)

Ma voi donne fate le difficili solo quando siete in compagnia, mentre quando vi trovate con i vostri partner vi dimostrate ben diverse.... Come mai?


----------



## Salomè (6 Luglio 2012)

gas;bt4178 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma voi donne fate le difficili solo quando siete in compagnia, mentre quando vi trovate con i vostri partner vi dimostrate ben diverse.... Come mai?


Dissento.
E comunque sempre meglio così che il contrario


----------



## Disaule (6 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4176 ha detto:
			
		

> Beh..vedo che siamo proprio tutte delle schifiltose del pipino..:mrgreen:


 ma no schifiltose, pipini adorabili, quelli lucidi e nudi, soprattutto se in posizioni alte per formato e dimensioni, sono poi da gustare in ogni modo...
ma anche i maschietti quanto a sapori e umori non sono proprio di bocca buona... Non tutti si calano con VERA passione nella caverna delle meraviglie. O sbaglio?
E inoltre, mai trovato i maschietti con la lingua da lucertola?


----------



## Tebe (6 Luglio 2012)

Disaule;bt4180 ha detto:
			
		

> ma no schifiltose, pipini adorabili,* quelli lucidi e nudi, soprattutto se in posizioni alte per formato e dimensioni, sono poi da gustare in ogni modo...*
> ma anche i maschietti quanto a sapori e umori non sono proprio di bocca buona... Non tutti si calano con VERA passione nella caverna delle meraviglie. O sbaglio?
> E inoltre, mai trovato i maschietti con la lingua da lucertola?


Sul neretto mi inchino ai tuoi gusti.
Io divento una vera e propria stalker quando trovo il pipino perfetto che incastra tutte le mie preferenze di tatto e gusto.

Sulla pratica cunnilungus, abbiamo discusso anche qui sul blog e si diceva che gli ometti sono un pò impediti in genere nella pratica..
Se non l' hai letta è questa.
Niente di che sono interessanti i commenti!
http://www.tradimento.net/entries/271-Cunnilingus

Però nessuno di loro ha posto accenti su sapori e umori non proprio graditi...credo sia più una cosa femminile.

Lingua a lucertola in che senso??


----------



## gas (6 Luglio 2012)

Ovviamente sia uomini che donne hanno sapori differenti, ma comunque in quelle occasioni UHMMMMM.
Ritengo che alcuni uomini quando entrano nella succulenta caverna con la lingua (come affermato in precedenza) da lucertola si perdono nei meandri e vagano inebriati come se si trovassero all'interno di un labirinto dal quale però non vorresti più uscirne......


----------



## Tebe (6 Luglio 2012)

gas;bt4182 ha detto:
			
		

> Ovviamente sia uomini che donne hanno sapori differenti, ma comunque in quelle occasioni UHMMMMM.
> Ritengo che alcuni uomini quando entrano nella succulenta caverna con la lingua (come affermato in precedenza) da lucertola si perdono nei meandri e vagano inebriati come se si trovassero all'interno di un labirinto dal quale però non vorresti più uscirne......


Gas...


----------



## lothar57 (6 Luglio 2012)

gas;bt4182 ha detto:
			
		

> Ovviamente sia uomini che donne hanno sapori differenti, ma comunque in quelle occasioni UHMMMMM.
> Ritengo che alcuni uomini quando entrano nella succulenta caverna con la lingua (come affermato in precedenza) da lucertola si perdono nei meandri e vagano inebriati come se si trovassero all'interno di un labirinto dal quale però non vorresti più uscirne......



vero..non e'per tutti..hoi sentito dire di invorniti che non lo fanno..e non sanno cosas perdono..


----------



## Tebe (6 Luglio 2012)

lothar57;bt4185 ha detto:
			
		

> vero..non e'per tutti..hoi sentito dire di invorniti che non lo fanno..e non sanno cosas perdono..


:rotfl::rotfl:
come le invornite che fanno soffocotti solo per amore

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (6 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4186 ha detto:
			
		

> :rotfl::rotfl:
> come le invornite che fanno soffocotti solo per amore
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ahahhahaa...chi mi fai ricordare...la mia''amica''A.....ma forse la becco sai..da domani e'al mare fino a settembre..il cornone arriva al sabato..e io in settimana forse vado la'...ahahahaha..altro che manager..questa e'tosta..


----------



## Tebe (6 Luglio 2012)

lothar57;bt4187 ha detto:
			
		

> ahahhahaa...chi mi fai ricordare...la mia''amica''A.....ma forse la becco sai..da domani e'al mare fino a settembre..il cornone arriva al sabato..e io in settimana forse vado la'...ahahahaha..altro che manager..questa e'tosta..


mamma mia lothar....sempre il solito!!!
ma non dovevi fare la pausa estiva?


----------



## Disaule (6 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4181 ha detto:
			
		

> Lingua a lucertola in che senso??


Linguetta dura, intermittente, che tocca e scappa, non assapora, esce, rientra. E soprattutto dura, tanto da risultare fastidiosa su certe parti della caverna che richiedono approcci più morbidi, ampi e lenti


I gusti sono effetto di frequentazioni recenti. Domando pardon. Tutto è opinabile da una parte e dall'altra. L'incastro perfetto è l'unica regola


E chiedo scusa dellla mia ignoranza su argomenti già consumati, ma sono una sprovveduta neofita del blog...


----------



## lothar57 (6 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4188 ha detto:
			
		

> mamma mia lothar....sempre il solito!!!
> ma non dovevi fare la pausa estiva?


al contrario..dal 15 a 4-5 agosto saro'solo in citta'..C si e'gia prenotata per parecchie sere..poi ho un'ulteriore A.da conoscere in Romagna... a proposito del rosa che'c'e qua'..siamo invasi..per la Notte Rosa..lo sapevi???ora ci vado pure io...

www.lanotterosa.it.  cose  folli ragazzi..guardate cosa combiniamo...eh eh


----------



## Tebe (6 Luglio 2012)

Disaule;bt4189 ha detto:
			
		

> Linguetta dura, intermittente, che tocca e scappa, non assapora, esce, rientra. E soprattutto dura, tanto da risultare fastidiosa su certe parti della caverna che richiedono approcci più morbidi, ampi e lenti
> 
> 
> I gusti sono effetto di frequentazioni recenti. Domando pardon. Tutto è opinabile da una parte e dall'altra. L'incastro perfetto è l'unica regola
> ...


Ommadonna. Si. Che roba irritante anche per me.
Hai ragione però sugli incastri perfetti. Tra l'altro ho scoperto davvero che non c'è nulla di precostituito nel senso...
Non tutti i cunnilungus a me piacciono alla stessa maniera...
I punti eros sono quelli ma...mmmhhhh....

No ma che scusa per essere neofita! Era per dirti che i maschietti qui se la cantano e se la suonano...:mrgreen:

Non farti intortare....


----------



## Tebe (6 Luglio 2012)

lothar57;bt4190 ha detto:
			
		

> al contrario..dal 15 a 4-5 agosto saro'solo in citta'..C si e'gia prenotata per parecchie sere..poi ho un'ulteriore A.da conoscere in Romagna... a proposito del rosa che'c'e qua'..siamo invasi..per la Notte Rosa..lo sapevi???ora ci vado pure io...
> 
> www.lanotterosa.it.  cose  folli ragazzi..guardate cosa combiniamo...eh eh


sono una donna con l'animo rosa Lothar...

Attento per le parecchie sere con C...ricordati di manager!!!

:mrgreen::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::carneval:


----------



## gas (6 Luglio 2012)

lothar57;bt4185 ha detto:
			
		

> vero..non e'per tutti..hoi sentito dire di invorniti che non lo fanno..e non sanno cosas perdono..


meno male che non sanno cosa si perdono, almeno il cono lo gustiamo noi.....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Luglio 2012)

E se dovesse scappare un vomitino, dove lo mettiamo? :rotfl:

Io penso che in camera da letto sono indispensabili alcune cose a portata di mano, fra di questi un posacenere, un asciugamano e un secchio. Perché non si tratta solo di schifezze ma anche di preferenze e voglie.


----------



## Minerva (7 Luglio 2012)

l'intimità di coppia della quale parlo è anche non avere una moglie o un marito che hanno in bocca il sapore degli altri.
e penso che per molti uomini il fastidio non sia tanto per il proprio sperma ma l'idea degli altri.
mi direte che basta un buon colluttorio.sarà


----------



## Eliade (8 Luglio 2012)

Minerva;bt4200 ha detto:
			
		

> l'intimità di coppia della quale parlo è anche non avere una moglie o un marito che hanno in bocca il sapore degli altri.
> e penso che per molti uomini il fastidio non sia tanto per il proprio sperma ma l'idea degli altri.
> *mi direte che basta un buon colluttorio.sarà*


:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (8 Luglio 2012)

Minerva;bt4200 ha detto:
			
		

> l'intimità di coppia della quale parlo è anche non avere una moglie o un marito che hanno in bocca il sapore degli altri.
> e penso che per molti uomini il fastidio non sia tanto per il proprio sperma ma l'idea degli altri.
> mi direte che basta un buon colluttorio.sarà


No scusa.
Qual'è lo sperma che ti sta incollato al palato per ore e ore e ore dopo che hai fatto il soffocotto?
Eche è. 
Sperma colla?


----------

